# Overbuilt's 2017 Hatchback Cruze LT Auto



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I feel like this particular Cruze belongs in the COTM (Cruze of the month) contest.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

So how does it drive after the new wheels were installed? In order to get a answer on that I drove approximately 400 miles on the stock setup. Those were 205/55/16 "H" speed rated tires. In corners it felt like it was just going to fall over. At highway speeds it felt unstable. Under heavy braking you felt a lot of flex and the cars back end would wiggle some. ABS would kick in fairly quickly. It felt like a older Buick Century with a worn out suspension!

I can tell you it's a LOT better now. I've driven about 200 miles on the new setup, and in my opinion these are the size tire the car should have came with. I chose a 17" rim even though I could have got the same rim in 18" because I wanted more tire sidewall. The roads in Ohio aren't the greatest. A lot of holes, bumps, and other deviations. The car is way better "planted" on the road. Turning a corner with any kind of speed no longer does it feel like the car is just going to roll over. Braking and heavy braking performance is improved and of course traction is improved. Especially in the wet. The car feels stable at all speeds. So far the fastest I've had it is around 80mph on the interstate.

Going over bumps, potholes (the one's you don't see and hit), and deviations the car rides just like the stock setup. I reduced the cold PSI to 32 from 35 in the tires. The tires generate heat pretty quickly so once warmed up they are 35+.

Overall I like the look, and the added performance. I've gotten a lot of compliments already on the look and it's only been a handful of days. Previously I had a Dodge Challenger RT and I think in 6 weeks I had one person ask me about it. LOL. Would I do it again? Not with this specific rim. Why? Because the added holes drilled in the lug nut area make it very difficult to mount if your just changing them in your garage by yourself. The special tool and lug nuts you have to use is also a pain. Next time I'll get aftermarket wheels that use OEM lug nut hardware and just have the 5 holes. Should make the tire changing experience much easier for DIY. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lookin' good so far. Are you going the "blackout" route?


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Negative. The only mods I'm doing are the wheels that you see installed, weather tech floor mats (if you call that a mod even), and a Trifecta tune. Simple is better for me.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Another update: My fuel mileage has dropped from around 36-38mpg to 30-31mpg. Obviously this is due to the added weight of the rims/tires and added rolling resistance from the 20mm wider tires. Cost increase of $150-$180 per 10,000 miles using 91+ octane at the pump. I'm also stomping the gas now with the Trifecta tune so that doesn't help.  

If I ever get a scale, I'll weigh a stock wheel/tire because the new one's are right at 50lbs each.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

50 pounds each? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] May want to opt for the larger brakes, for the Cruze. Realizing added weight, at the corners, increases the braking distance, exponentially. I first realized this, when researching 22” for a Tahoe. Going from 19” to 22” increased the 60-0 stopping distance, 17 feet. [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skywodie (Nov 6, 2017)

Those wheels look great!


----------



## D_Spear (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks good, I am having a hard time finding a decent set that will fit the cruze. But after you have stated your gas mileage I'm wondering if I really even want aftermarket wheels. Window tint would do this ride great too!


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

For the hatchback Cruze's the rear window should come with a 50% tint. At night time you get blinded by just about every vehicle that is behind you. Once spring hits that is a mod I am going to do for sure! 

Also as of 12/20 I have reverted to the stock wheel/tire setup. For those that drive on summer tires remember most are only meant to be driven in temps 40F+. Some summer tires are 60F+. It's regularly getting below 40F in Ohio now. Old man winter is here. Mileage is back up to 34mpg.


----------

